# Seat Belts in Greece



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

Greece Driving Direction - Regulations - Road Signs

The above mentioned site is the General Driving Information Directions, Restrictions and Rules, Safety, Motorists' Forum.

All is stated very nicely but hardly seen on the roads especially when it comes to seat belts. Some wear them and some don’t saying that it bothers them and need to feel free when they drive... I think in this case they need to get a motorbike so that they can have all the freedom they want.

Seat belts are designed to keep people safe and not to annoy them. It is not a choice but rather a law that needs to be abided like the rest of the world. Why does Greece always need to be an exception to the rule. 

I see families having their children in the front seat, no seatbelt on and yet the parent is just driving along thinking that nothing will happen. That is exactly when something will happen. Others seat their children on motor bikes with no helmet on and others put their children in-front of them standing on the little space there is on the bike. 

I cannot understand why they do what they do! Is it laziness? Is it to please their child? Is it carelessness? I call it bad parenting.


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

The Cretan police last week fined my friend 350 euros for not having her seat belt on and took away her license for 10 days, so when the law is enforced it is swift and harsh.


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

torba said:


> The Cretan police last week fined my friend 350 euros for not having her seat belt on and took away her license for 10 days, so when the law is enforced it is swift and harsh.


Why is it when a fine is involved that people actually listen to the law!!! It is for their safety.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Seat belts are designed to keep people safe and not to annoy them. It is not a choice but rather a law that needs to be abided like the rest of the world. Why does Greece always need to be an exception to the rule. 

....

are you SERIOUSLY saying that the entire rest of the world apart from Greece all wear seatbelts all the time??? 

Get real please


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

xenos said:


> Seat belts are designed to keep people safe and not to annoy them. It is not a choice but rather a law that needs to be abided like the rest of the world. Why does Greece always need to be an exception to the rule.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


No I am not saying that the rest of the world all wear seat belts bu the countries that I have visited (not one but many) all do respect the law and know that is is for their own safety. A friend of mine had an accident recently here in Greece and if it was not for the seat bealt he would have been flying out the window. Is that real enough!!!


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

IrinaP said:


> No I am not saying that the rest of the world all wear seat belts bu the countries that I have visited (not one but many) all do respect the law and know that is is for their own safety. A friend of mine had an accident recently here in Greece and if it was not for the seat bealt he would have been flying out the window. Is that real enough!!! You have to see the reasoning behind it.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

[QUOTE=It is not a choice but rather a law that needs to be abided like the rest of the world. Why does Greece always need to be an exception to the rule. ......

.....

Pleaase forgive me as my English may not be as good as I thought, but the above quote sounds like you ARE saying that only Greeks dont abide by a seatbelt law.


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

xenos said:


> It is not a choice but rather a law that needs to be abided like the rest of the world. Why does Greece always need to be an exception to the rule. ......
> .....
> Pleaase forgive me as my English may not be as good as I thought said:
> 
> ...


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

IrinaP said:


> xenos said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing to forgive.... expressing one's opinion is always good and I appreciated your comment. Greece is not the only country that does not wear seat belts but I wish they would for the sake of saving lives, that is all. Car accidents this year has amounted to a large number and it is sad to see.
> ...


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

xenos said:


> IrinaP said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## bubbles01 (Sep 25, 2010)

Last week I saw a woman on a moped, no helmet, 2 kids riding pillion -also no helmets, and carrying an ironing board on the front which she had to peer around to see where she was going!!

Not the first piece of crazy driving/riding I've seen.... just particularly memorable.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

bubbles01 said:


> Last week I saw a woman on a moped, no helmet, 2 kids riding pillion -also no helmets, and carrying an ironing board on the front which she had to peer around to see where she was going!!
> 
> Not the first piece of crazy driving/riding I've seen.... just particularly memorable.


Ladies and Gents 

if you've been to middle east will see that is nothing...believe you me greeece is fine...down here is like madness...people live or been here will know..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes Greek driving is a bit mad but nothing compared to the middle east....
I live in Cairo beside the longest road bridge and if nothing is on television I sit and watch the traffic... great entertainment


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Around our village I think there is a competition to see who can get the most people on a moped...
So far...
Dad riding (in control?), Mum pillion with babe in arms, 3 year old in front of Dad, 6 yr old behind Mum !!!!!!

Q. Who wore the crash helmet...

A No one......


----------

